# FLORIDA FISH AND WILDLIFE CONSERVATION COMMISSION CONSIDERS EXPANDING THE COMMERCIAL SEATROUT FISHER



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

CCA FLORIDA
GRASSROOTS ALERT!

FLORIDA FISH AND WILDLIFE CONSERVATION COMMISSION CONSIDERS EXPANDING THE COMMERCIAL SEATROUT FISHERY

CCA FLORIDA NEEDS YOUR SUPPORT

The Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation (FWC) Commissioners have requested their staff to work with the commercial Seatrout fisherman regarding the final rule that will be voted on during the November 17th meeting in Key Largo. The FWC is recommending a two month extension on the three month commercial fishery along with opening a five month fishery in the northwest zone during the winter months. They have also been requested to consider a by-catch allowance for incidental catch, and are considering increasing the boat limit from 75 fish to 150 fish as long as there are two licensed commercial fishermen in the boat.

These proposed rules are being made in conjunction with the proposed removal of the closed recreational months, resulting in one or two additional months depending on the section of Florida. CCA is in favor of the removal of the closed months for the recreational anglers because of the potential in increased spending from fishermen and the help to our economy, but we are concerned with the increase in commercial pressure. FWC estimates that the commercial take of Seatrout is currently just over 2%, and do not feel that these changes will cause this percentage to increase. CCA is concerned that these changes will result in additional harvest due to more commercial fishermen targeting Seatrout, as well as the additional months.

Recreational Seatrout fishing is one of the most popular fisheries among Florida residents along with many tourists that travel to Florida to catch these fish. South Carolina, Alabama, and Texas have all given “Game Fish Status” to Spotted Seatrout. Georgia has the same daily bag limit for both recreational and commercial fisherman. These four states have already set a precedent for how valuable the Seatrout fishery is for the recreational fisherman and the long term goal of CCA Florida is to see Seatrout granted “Game Fish Status” in this state as well.

Currently, Seatrout may be taken only by hook and line or by cast net. CCA Florida believes that this fishery should be a hook and line fishery only. During the colder months Seatrout congregate in the deep holes in rivers and creeks and become more susceptible to take especially from a cast net.

Contact the Commissioners by clicking (HERE) and let them know:
· Not to expand the commercial Seatrout Fishery especially during the colder months
· Remove Cast Nets as a form of acceptable gear
· Do not allow a commercial by-catch limit of trout


For more information please contact –
Trip Aukeman Deputy Director Advocacy CCA Florida at (850)224-3474 or email [email protected]


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Members, this is important and real easy to do from the My FWC web site. Contact the Commissioners. Feel free to "cut and paste" this note if you want, but please take 2-3 minutes to let the FWC how strongly recreational fishermen feel about this.

Members, please go to the FWC web site and write to the Commissioners. It's easy to do and won't take 2 minutes. Here is a note you can "cut and paste" if you want:
"I understand that the FWC is looking at some new regulations that will greatly affect our Sea Trout fishery. I am a licensed fisherman here in Florida and I want you to know that I strongly oppose these regulations.

We have a tremendous Sea Trout fishery under the current regulations and I often experience Sea Trout up to 5 and 6 pounds caught on many of my trips. In the 9 years I have regularly fished Florida waters, I have never seen the Sea Trout fishery this healthy. This is because the current regulations are working perfectly and protecting the trout from a substancial commercial fishing harvest! In my opinion, the new trout regs are unwarranted and way too risky to accept. I strongly urge you to oppose any changes to the current Sea Trout Regulations."

Thanks in advance for doing this.


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Your right we should just buy all of our fish from China.


----------



## ggoodman (Jun 16, 2013)

As a former Alaskan I have seen first hand the effects of commercial fishing on a fisheries and agree there is no need for changes in the regulations at this time. 
GG


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

They want a by-catch allowance for what??

This would create a market for undersize trout which would prohibit any enforcement at the market.

Nothing but a nightmare

This a totally disingenuous request by the com. industry.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

> Your right we should just buy all of our fish from China.


Actually, most of the fish are coming from south america because they still have them------for a while


----------



## bpwayout (Nov 19, 2012)

Actually we should support the Spotted Sea Trout as the Official State Fish and grant it gamefish status.


----------

